# Xmas layout



## flyboard3 (Dec 5, 2011)

I have an 027 gauge track. have an oval under the tree. my engine keeps stopping in two spots on the track. what am i doing wrong?


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Try swapping out those track pieces with another piece and see if anything changes.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

THis is usually from dirty wheels, dirty track or both. The other most common cause is poor electrical connections. 

THe first can be remedied with some alcohol and a paper towel. Soak the towel with some 80% or higher rubbing alcohol over each rail of the tracks and long enough for a couple of the loco's wheels. Run the loco on full speed holding the engine and allowing the wheels to slip on the alcohol soaked areas. This area will turn black really fast, move the paper towel to allow a fresh area to clean the wheels with. Once the wheels stop leaving marks on the paper towel it is clean, repeat for any wheels that still need it. Next is the track you can either rub it down with the paper towel (make sure to pick up any pieces that get stuck on seams) or by using a brightboy type eraser track cleaner. Make sure to get the 3rd rail pick ups and 3rd rail too (if you have them)

OH and the 3rd rail pickups on the engines usually cannot be cleaned automaticly so you will have to do that by hand.

Massey


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Try bending the rail-joining pins just a bit ... the center one slightly to the left, and the right one slightly to the right. This will spread them apart a tiny bit, so that when you insert them into the mating track, you'll induce a tighter fit and better electrical conductivity.

Thumbs up to Servo Bruce for this one.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I am guessing the oval is not that big right?

Make sure all the pins are metal. They do make plastic ones for just the purpose that you are experiencing.

Watch the alcohol....very flammable.

Is the track old?


----------



## flyboard3 (Dec 5, 2011)

I was going to take everything apart and scrubb everything down with the sand block. It's on a 4 x 8 sheet of plywood. One big loop.


----------



## flyboard3 (Dec 5, 2011)

I will try all of these responses and let everyone know how it turns out. Probably be tomorrow or wednesday. thanks everyone!


----------



## flyboard3 (Dec 5, 2011)

Ok, so I took about my track and pulled every pin out. I have one of those sand blocks I bought from the train shop by me. I went over every piece of track, about 40 pieces and srubbed every single piece down. I'm going to get my bro-in-laws dremle to sand down the pins tonight hopefully. I'll get back to everyone. In a day or so. 

Speaking of wire from before. What is the correct size or whatever wire I need?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

One place that's overlooked is inside the track ends where the pins mate. I use tiny stainless steel rotary brushes to clean those, and I also use DeoxIT D5 to aid with conductivity.


----------



## flyboard3 (Dec 5, 2011)

What is "DeoxIT D5"? Where can I get the rotary brush; Home Depot, Lowes, local hardware store?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You didn't notice that was a link? There are lots of stores that carry it.

Here, Let Me Google That For You


----------



## flyboard3 (Dec 5, 2011)

Do I use it just on the tracks and pins? Or can I use on the train as well?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I just use it on the pins, and also on the pickup roller axles, etc. It really is interesting stuff.


----------



## flyboard3 (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks, but excuse me for sounding stupid. Are the pickup roller axles the things under the engine that roll down the middle track?


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

flyboard3 said:


> Thanks, but excuse me for sounding stupid. Are the pickup roller axles the things under the engine that roll down the middle track?


Yep! that's them. They should spin freely and not be covered in black gunk.
-Art


----------



## flyboard3 (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks - Artieiii! I will clean my pins and make sure those rollers are clean.


----------



## flyboard3 (Dec 5, 2011)

So, I spent about another hour cleaning the pins with the dremel. I now have 6 straight pieces running down the sides of the plywood. two curves per corner plus 1 straight piece on the ends. I have two connectors on either end of the track. Train is running pretty well, but i have a question. I have to turn on the power almost the whole way to get it to run smooth around the track. Is there anything else i need to consider? is the ok?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

What transformer are you using? Do you know the wattage output?


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

flyboard3 said:


> So, I spent about another hour cleaning the pins with the dremel. I now have 6 straight pieces running down the sides of the plywood. two curves per corner plus 1 straight piece on the ends. I have two connectors on either end of the track. Train is running pretty well, but i have a question. I have to turn on the power almost the whole way to get it to run smooth around the track. Is there anything else i need to consider? is the ok?




You might need to run another connector to the opposite end of the layout.


----------



## flyboard3 (Dec 5, 2011)

@tjcruiser-i'm not sure off hand what transformer it is. I'll post that later
@santafe158-i do have another connector on the opposite end.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyboard3 said:


> So, I spent about another hour cleaning the pins with the dremel. I now have 6 straight pieces running down the sides of the plywood. two curves per corner plus 1 straight piece on the ends. I have two connectors on either end of the track. Train is running pretty well, but i have a question. I have to turn on the power almost the whole way to get it to run smooth around the track. Is there anything else i need to consider? is the ok?



What engine? Maybe it needs servicing?


----------



## flyboard3 (Dec 5, 2011)

I have the 1033 power pack. 90 watts


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The 1033 is a good transformer ... should be plenty of power (assuming it's working OK) to run the train 'round a simple oval.

Do you have a voltmeter (multimeter) to check the transformer output voltage (AC) and the voltage across the rails at a couple of places on the track?

TJ


----------



## flyboard3 (Dec 5, 2011)

I don't but my brother in law might.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

big ed said:


> What engine? Maybe it needs servicing?






Ditto


----------

